# Sdi Labs



## bigbea (Jun 28, 2004)

Not sure where to post this.  Sorry if it's in the wrong place.  I was browsing the internet and found this company.  They claim that their products are 100% legal(located in Fl).  Here's the link...

http://www.legalsteroids.com/findwhat/steroids.html

Have anyone had any experience with them?  

My friend bought a bottle(60 tabs of D-BOL)to test them out.  He hasen't tried them yet.  I wanna try them but I'm not too sure.  One bottle is good for 2 weeks.  He said that if he gets and gains/results he's gunna buy the other bottles to complete the cycle.  He starting them within the next two weeks. 

There's a money back guarantee also.  you take half the bottle and if you aren't happy, get a full refund.


----------



## imdaman1 (Jul 10, 2004)

I don't like the way they have changed the composition of dianabol and then named the product "DBOL."  That is out-right intentionally misleading people.  I'm not saying they're product is garbage - because I haven't tried it.  I just don't like to be mislead.


----------



## heavy (Aug 8, 2004)

These people pray on the unsuspecting. What they do at SDI is label your regular, useless prohormones, with names similar to roids. Ie: Their "winnie V", is "cyclostanazol." But it is of course, not winstrol, or stanazolol.

So...now it sounds like th real deal, but, the ingredients for this "winnie V" is:

19-nor....crappy pro-h that doesnt work
4- andro....again, a crappy pro-h
caffeine, and ma huang.

They just package garbage up with fancy little steroid sounding names.

So....you end up paying something like $80 for this crap. This company is one large con.


----------



## jsjs24 (Aug 8, 2004)

It is all CRAP! I wouldn't take the shit if they gave it to me. The only pro-hormone that is legal and worth buying is M1T imo.


----------



## heavy (Aug 8, 2004)

jsjs24 said:
			
		

> It is all CRAP! I wouldn't take the shit if they gave it to me. The only pro-hormone that is legal and worth buying is M1T imo.




Precisely. M-1T, methlydienelone, 17a-methyl-3-keto-19-norandrostene-4,17-diol are the only prohormones worth anything....because they are steroids!


----------



## imdaman1 (Aug 9, 2004)

good info brothers.


----------



## DragonRider (Sep 8, 2004)

heavy said:
			
		

> These people pray on the unsuspecting. What they do at SDI is label your regular, useless prohormones, with names similar to roids. Ie: Their "winnie V", is "cyclostanazol." But it is of course, not winstrol, or stanazolol.
> 
> So...now it sounds like th real deal, but, the ingredients for this "winnie V" is:
> 
> ...



Couldn't have said it any better. Bottom line is they aren't real steroids.


----------



## groundwalker (Nov 18, 2004)

what are these steroids you speak of??


----------



## HUNTERMGA (Dec 26, 2004)

i bought winnie v from legal steroids.com. is this not good?


----------



## ORACLE (Dec 26, 2004)

HUNTERMGA said:
			
		

> i bought winnie v from legal steroids.com. is this not good?



read the 3rd post from the top bro....heavy pretty much spells it out.  Sorry to say but you lost out on some cash.


----------



## muscle_man (Jul 4, 2005)

M-1T, methlydienelone, 17a-methyl-3-keto-19-norandrostene-4,17-diol are the only prohormones worth anything....because they are steroids!

-Where can i get steroids like these?


----------



## DragonRider (Jul 4, 2005)

muscle_man said:
			
		

> M-1T, methlydienelone, 17a-methyl-3-keto-19-norandrostene-4,17-diol are the only prohormones worth anything....because they are steroids!
> 
> -Where can i get steroids like these?


This type of question will cause scammers to target you.

Not a good idea.


----------



## Bizarro (Jul 6, 2005)

SDI Labs is a big scam.  Stay far away unless you want to make charitable donations


----------



## dump truck (Jul 6, 2005)

They are scammers. I read somewhere they were being investigated for fraud.


----------



## SandMan-WES (Jul 6, 2005)

All the crap is like the damn anabolic insider shit. Equibolan maxteron,,,, i like their magazines, but screw their products.


----------



## pincrusher (Jul 7, 2005)

just to show you how useless their stuff is, when they made prohormones illegal, SDI did not have to change their ingredients one bit.  if their stuff really worked they the ingredients used would have been made illegal with the latest congressional screwing that prohormones got.


----------



## hammeranvil (Aug 15, 2005)

*I knew they were full of shit*

Anybody thats been around for a minute knows better.  It might have been confusing when pro hormones and crap were legal.but they are not anymore.  So the name is crap as well.  What gets me is the $$$$they charge.  So some chump coughs up the dough and puts god knows what in his system.  At least with real gear you know what you are in for.  I actually called them one time and asked what they sell.  The chick paused and said anabolics....hung up the phone laughing :sniper:


----------



## big o (Aug 15, 2005)

Why would you even think of going anywhere but here for your gear....if you go somewhere else then you deserve to get fucked...and fucked good....


----------



## healthfreak (Aug 16, 2005)

Ya all your posts pretty much some it up. What I hate is when I am surfing the net and when I click on a site or a part of a site it redirects you to the SDI site. They are monoplizing newbies into buying there crap. They must pull it off to because there advertisements are damn near everywhere.


----------



## hammeranvil (Aug 29, 2005)

*no shit*

Their ads are everywhere. If you look up anything about steroids,  you will always come across this shitty co. on your computer.  Who the hell put $ up the money for that company and are people really buying this shit?


----------



## DragonRider (Aug 29, 2005)

hammeranvil said:
			
		

> Who the hell put $ up the money for that company and are people really buying this shit?



Kids and newbies desperate for real steroids. They just don't know where to look.


----------



## hammeranvil (Aug 30, 2005)

*on the other hand...*

it is hard to find real sources.  Just to have the balls or stupidity to send money and hope to get what you payed for is a mindbender.  Shit, I didnt know where to look, do you know?...........Just playin man


----------

